# Cpl. Martin Dube, 35, killed by IED, alongside Afghan officer



## Yrys (14 Jun 2009)

Canadian killed by IED, alongside Afghan officer

_Updated Sun. Jun. 14 2009 4:43 PM ET_

*KANDAHAR, Afghanistan , The Canadian Press*






_Canadian Cpl. Martin Dube, 35, 
is shown in a handout photo. _

A Canadian soldier was killed in southern Afghanistan today when one of two improvised explosive 
devices he was trying to defuse exploded. Cpl. Martin Dube, 35, was a combat engineer from the 
5e Regiment du Genie de Combat based at CFB Valcartier near Quebec City. An Afghan police 
officer was also killed, and an Afghan interpreter was wounded.

Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance says Dube believed in the mission and saved many lives with his work.

It's the second Canadian death in Afghanistan in a week - Pte. Alexandre Peloquin was killed last 
Monday when he stepped on an explosive device.

The death of Dube brings to 120 the total number of Canadian soldiers who have died during the 
Afghan mission since it began in 2002.

_More details to come..._

A Canadian combat engineer, described as a great guy to be around, was killed 
in southern Afghanistan on Sunday when one of two roadside bombs he was 
trying to defuse exploded. Cpl. Martin Dube, 35, was the second Canadian soldier 
to die in Afghanistan in a week. The blast also killed an Afghan police officer and 
badly wounded an interpreter.

In making the grim announcement at Kandahar Airfield, Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance 
said the "energetic" Dube was someone who believed in the Afghan mission and was 
eager to make a difference. "The IED that Martin was dismantling could have killed 
an entire family, as it was deliberately aimed at passing traffic," said Vance, the senior 
commander in Kandahar. "His actions, his sacrifice, saved the lives of innocents."

Vance praised Dube, who was from the 5e Regiment du Genie de Combat based at 
CFB Valcartier near Quebec City, as a professional who was always willing to help 
anyone in need -- one of the main reasons he deployed to Afghanistan.

The incident occurred shortly after noon in the Panjwaii district, about 20 kilometres 
southwest of Kandahar city. Last Monday, Pte. Alexandre Peloquin was killed in the 
same district when he stepped on an explosive device. Dube's death brings to 120 
the total number of Canadian soldiers who have died during the Afghan mission since
it began in 2002.

Nevertheless, Vance was adamant that grief over the deaths would not get in the way 
of the mission. "The loss of a soldier is not an indication of failure, nor cause for hope-
lessness -- Martin Dube knew that, and so should you," Vance said. "We are determined 
to succeed so that Afghan lives improve; but our enemies are equally determined to 
challenge and prevent Afghanistan from flourishing as the nation it so wants to be."

Dube is survived by his mother Marie-Paule, his father Roger, brother Vincent and girlfriend, 
Julie. Vance said Dube never let himself get down when things got rough. The soldier was a 
skilled perfectionist who took the time to better himself not only as a human being, but also 
as a soldier, Vance said. "His work has saved the lives of his peers, of Afghan national security 
forces and Afghan civilians," Vance said. "For that, he should be remembered and celebrated."
Vance also described Dube as someone who enjoyed life, was good at making others laugh, 
and was "one of the best guys to be around." 

The injured Afghan interpreter was flown to the Kandahar Airfield hospital. His condition was 
not immediately known.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2009)

RIP Sapper!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jun 2009)

News Release
One Canadian soldier killed in an explosive device strike
CEFCOM NR–09.015 - June 14, 2009

OTTAWA– OTTAWA– A Canadian soldier was killed as a result of an explosion of an improvised explosive device (IED). The incident occurred in the vicinity of Panjwayi District, approximately 20 km southwest of Kandahar City at around 12:30 p.m., Kandahar time, June 14, 2009.






Corporal Martin Dubé

Killed in action was Corporal Martin Dubé from the 5e Régiment de genie de combat based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City. He was serving as a member of the Joint Task Force Headquarters. 

Corporal Dubé was responding to a call to neutralize two IEDs when one of them exploded.

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen comrade during this very difficult time. 

While our ultimate goal remains to leave Afghanistan to Afghans, in a country that is better governed, more peaceful, and more secure; let’s not consider the tragic death of our soldiers as a failure of our mission as this is precisely what our enemy is counting on. Our collective efforts here are making a noticeable difference in helping Afghans reclaim their lives from oppression and deplorable living conditions.

-30-

Note to Editors:
A photograph of Corporal Martin Dubé is available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at: www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jun 2009)

RIP my brother Sapper.......



CHIMO!


----------



## fuzzy806 (14 Jun 2009)

RIP Cpl Dube  :yellow:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jun 2009)

Canadian soldier killed defusing bomb in southern Afghanistan
Last Updated: Sunday, June 14, 2009 | 5:56 PM ET 
CBC News  





Cpl. Martin Dubé, 35, was killed in southern Afghanistan on Sunday when an improvised explosive device that the combat engineer was trying to defuse exploded. (Colin Perkel/Canadian Press) 

A Canadian soldier was killed in southern Afghanistan on Sunday when an improvised explosive device he was trying to defuse exploded, the military said.

Cpl. Martin Dubé, 35, was a combat engineer from the 5 Combat Engineer Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier, near Quebec City.

An Afghan police officer was also killed and an Afghan interpreter was seriously injured in the explosion, which occurred about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City at 12:30 p.m. local time, the military said.

At a news conference in Kandahar, Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance said Dubé had saved many lives with his work.

"For that he should be remembered and celebrated," Vance said.





Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance held a news conference in Kandahar to discuss the death of Cpl. Martin Dubé, 35, on Sunday. (Colin Perkel/Canadian Press)

The bomb Dubé was dismantling could have killed an entire family as it was deliberately aimed at passing traffic, Vance said.

"His actions, his sacrifice, saved the lives of innocents. This is the proudest and most noble accomplishment of any soldier and today that accomplishment was Martin's."

Always willing to help
Dubé was an "energetic" soldier who believed in the mission and "would never let himself get down when things got rough," Vance said.

"He was a skilled perfectionist who took the time to better himself, not only as a human being but also as a soldier," Vance said. " He was a professional, always willing to help anyone in need."

Dubé is survived by his mother, Marie-Paule, his father, Roger, his brother, Vincent, and his girlfriend, Julie, the military said.

It's the second Canadian death in Afghanistan in a week — Pte. Alexandre Péloquin was killed last Monday when he stepped on an explosive device.

The death of Dubé brings to 120 the total number of Canadian soldiers who have died during the Afghan mission since it began in 2002. One diplomat and two aid workers have also died.

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## Raye (14 Jun 2009)

RIP Cpl Dube.  My thoughts and prayers to your family and friends.


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Jun 2009)

Rest easy Cpl Dube.


----------



## walkhard (14 Jun 2009)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jun 2009)

Message on the death of Corporal Martin Dubé
June 14, 2009

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Corporal Martin Dubé

OTTAWA—My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were deeply saddened to learn of the death of Corporal Martin Dubé, who died as a result of the detonation of an improvised explosive device, 20 km of Kandahar City. Corporal Dubé was a member of 5e Régiment de génie de combat, based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier  

With a deep sense of duty and unfailing commitment, he risked his/her life to defend the values we hold dear. With determination and selflessness, he spared no effort to ensure the safety of the Afghan population who, legitimately and more than anything else, aspires to security, justice and equality. His daily dedication in this dangerous assignment deserves our unconditional admiration. 

We join all Canadians in offering our sincerest condolences to his grieving family, fellow members of the Canadian Forces, and all those who loved him. It is our hope that your memories of him and the time you spent together comfort you in your grief. May the memory of his inner strength help you rely on your own.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Isabelle Serrurier
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-7280
www.gg.ca 
www.citizenvoices@gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jun 2009)

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
14 June 2009
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Martin Dube, who was serving in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians and of the Government of Canada, I would like to offer my deepest sympathies to the families and friends of Corporal Dube.

"The bravery and dedication of the exceptional men and women of the Canadian Forces is demonstrated on a daily basis. Their tireless work to make Afghanistan a better place to live are testaments to Canada’s most respected and revered values of freedom, demcoracy, human rights and the rule of law.

"As all Canadians join together to mourn the death of Corporal Dube, we are eternally grateful for his sacrifice for this country, while helping to ensure a brighter future for the Afghan people. We are all saddened by this loss


----------



## Rinker (14 Jun 2009)

My utmost respect. Thank you for your great courage especially for the job you took. RIP


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2009)

Chimo, brother beaver.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jun 2009)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Corporal Martin Dubé
June 14, 2009

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

"It is with profound sorrow that I learned of the death of Corporal Martin Dubé, today in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with his loved ones as they deal with this tragic loss. I also want to offer my sympathies to the friends and family of the Afghan police officer who was killed and a quick recovery to the Afghan interpreter injured in this incident.

Our UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission in Afghanistan remains a challenging one. The mission poses many risks to the members of the Canadian Forces, but the Government of Canada and its international allies are committed to helping the people of Afghanistan rebuild their country. Canadians know their brave men and women in uniform are resilient and continue to make a difference in a very challenging environment.

All Canadians will remain eternally grateful for the sacrifices made by Cpl. Dubé. He will not be forgotten.”

-30-

Killed in action was Corporal Martin Dubé from the 5e Régiment de genie de combat based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City.


----------



## R933ex (14 Jun 2009)

RIP to both Cpl Dube and the police officer killed. Speedy recovery to the interpeter


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jun 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family and comrades of Cpl Dube.  This will be another hard day as he is known to some of my co-workers, I did not have the pleasure.  Fair winds and following seas.  

Condolences to the family and comrades of the fallen ANP Officer.  Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Jun 2009)

"Engineers think of how many lives they are saving, not of the one they risk."
MCpl Mark Isfeld

Thank you Cpl Dube, for being one.   
RIP


----------



## manhole (15 Jun 2009)

Our condolences to his family and friends....RIP


----------



## a78jumper (15 Jun 2009)

I will be at the ramp ceremony tonight. RIP Cpl.

I was praying that I would not have to attend another of these before I head home Canada Day.


----------



## leroi (15 Jun 2009)

Another sad day for Canada ... 

God bless the family, the military family and friends.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Jun 2009)

RIP Cpl Dube


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jun 2009)

RIP Cpl Dube.  

Rest well, my brother. You have done your duty, now we MUST do ours!

We will remember you!


----------



## Nagual (15 Jun 2009)

R.I.P. Cpl Dubé  

Je me souviens


----------



## BernDawg (15 Jun 2009)

Stand Easy Sapper, Chimo.


----------



## steph_3007 (15 Jun 2009)

RIP Cpl Dubé


----------



## Mathius71 (15 Jun 2009)

RIP.  Rest soundly as a proud soldier that was doing his job. :yellow:


----------



## a78jumper (15 Jun 2009)

Just back from the ramp ceremony; he is on his way home. Godspeed Martin.


----------



## gun runner (15 Jun 2009)

Rest in peace Sapper, you've done a great job. My most sincere condolences to the Regiment, the families of both the Sapper and the Afghan policeman, and a wish of a speedy recovery to the translator. Ubique  :yellow:


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Jun 2009)

0522h here, and waking up to more bad news. Thoughts with his mates in theatre, and family back home.

OWDU


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jun 2009)

There was a back to back ceremony tonight.  One for a fallen Black Watch soldier as well.  Largest amount of troops I have seen with both the British and Canadian contingents out in full as well as other nationals.  This makes 4 in one week I have attended.  I hope these will be my last and all the folks go home safe.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen....


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jun 2009)

No greater honour and virtue than one who lays down his life attempting to save others.
Rest Easy, Sapper.
Chimo.
BYTD


----------



## Agent13 (16 Jun 2009)

R.I.P Cpl Dube. I celebrated New Years eve while on vacation with an engineer from QC, the picture of Martin Dube sure looks  lot like the soldier I shared a few moments talking about home.  Sorry to hear about the loss of another Canadian Soldier.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2009)

From the House of Commons yesterday:


> *Mrs. Alexandra Mendes (Brossard—La Prairie, Lib.)*:
> Mr. Speaker, it is with a heavy heart that we learned of the death of yet another of our brave soldiers in Afghanistan.
> 
> [Translation]
> ...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (16 Jun 2009)

Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-11 - June 16, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Corporal Martin Dubé from the 5e Régiment de génie de combat based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When:   Wednesday, June 17, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.
What:    At the request of the family, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, The Vice Chief of the Defence Staff Vice-Admiral J.A.D. Rouleau, and other dignitaries.

Private Dubé was killed as a result of an explosion of an improvised explosive device (IED). The incident occurred in the vicinity of Panjwayi District, approximately 20 km southwest of Kandahar City at around 12:30 p.m., Kandahar time, June 14, 2009. Corporal Dubé was responding to a call to neutralize two IEDs when one of them exploded.
He was serving as a member of the Joint Task Force Headquarters.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media may contact Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at 613-392-2811, ext. 4565, 613-243-7330 (mobile), or at: morin.mva@forces.gc.ca.

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.

RSS DND/CF News (What is RSS?)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3005


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jun 2009)

It really irks me that they can't even get his rank correct, and that is on the Forces website ffs.  Doesn't anyone on staff there proof read articles before they are posted?

Rip Cpl Dubé.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jun 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It really irks me that they can't even get his rank correct, and that is on the Forces website ffs.  Doesn't anyone on staff there proof read articles before they are posted?
> 
> Rip Cpl Dubé.



Staff work has gone to cr*p in the past few years. 

RIP Cpl Dube.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jun 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Staff work has gone to cr*p in the past few years.
> 
> RIP Cpl Dube.



I just contacted the Media Liaison Office (contact info on the bottom of the MA).  The Capt I spoke to on the phone was quite unhappy but very thankful for the phone call and said she would work on getting it fixed asap.

Hopefully they will correct is soonest.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jun 2009)

Thankfully they work fast. 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3005

Our Fallen Soldier Returns Home

LFCA MA 09-11 - June 16, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Corporal Martin Dubé from the 5e Régiment de génie de combat based at Canadian Forces Base Valcartier near Quebec City, returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When:   Wednesday, June 17, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.
What:    At the request of the family, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, The Vice Chief of the Defence Staff Vice-Admiral J.A.D. Rouleau, and other dignitaries.

Corporal Dubé was killed as a result of an explosion of an improvised explosive device (IED). The incident occurred in the vicinity of Panjwayi District, approximately 20 km southwest of Kandahar City at around 12:30 p.m., Kandahar time, June 14, 2009. Corporal Dubé was responding to a call to neutralize two IEDs when one of them exploded.

He was serving as a member of the Joint Task Force Headquarters.

-30-


----------



## Smirnoff123 (26 Jun 2009)

Rest In Peace Corporal. Dube


----------

